# Mal Pugh to Washington Spirit



## PLSAP (May 14, 2017)

Mal Pugh is officially a Washington Spirit player


----------



## PLSAP (May 14, 2017)

Says they traded Ali Krieger and Morgan Andrews, as well as Megan Oyster and Margaret Purce. They got Pugh, Kristie Mewis, and Kasey Kallman


----------

